# What do you listen to?



## Fyrja (Nov 2, 2011)

When you soap, or do anything else that is creative?  What really gets your creative juices flowing?

Recently because it's been the Halloween season I've been listening to a lot of Danzig, the Misfits, Type O Negative etc.

Sometimes if I'm calmer I'll switch to Tori Amos, Billy Holiday, Ella Fitzgerald.  Occasionally if I'm in a happy happy mood I'll listen to Gogol Bordello, and Black Label Society (I can listen to Zakk sing all day, love his voice).

So what works for you, when you need music to inspire you?


----------



## malaliath (Nov 2, 2011)

Love this question!  Hopefully I'll learn about some great music.  I'm also doing NaNoWriMo right now (National Novel Writing Month - it's my third year!) so I'm on the lookout for great music to create by.

It's tried and true, I suppose, but if I really just want to curl up and NOT create because I'm zonked (I work full-time and have a two and a half year old daughter) ...I find that if I have a good old blaring of "Pick Up the Pieces" by Average White Band I am usually perked right up.

While I'm creating, I love Tori Amos, piano covers by Sunny Choi, Loreena McKennitt, melancholy cello music ... Elvis Costello ... random hits from the 60s ... such an eclectic mix, I realize, as I type this!  Maybe that's what keeps it fresh and fun for me.  There's very little music I don't enjoy.


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 2, 2011)

90's light techno, Enigma, Deep Forest.


----------



## Maythorn (Nov 2, 2011)

I listen to the radio.  Usually this one station that plays a lot of Rihanna, which is pretty upbeat music.


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 2, 2011)

I forgot; I also listen to Pandora online.


----------



## carebear (Nov 2, 2011)

I only soap when I'm alone.
And I love the silence.


----------



## Cuckoo Bananas (Nov 2, 2011)

I either soap in silence or have the radio on, I love triple j (well most of the time anytime except when they play heavy stuff).

And I hear you Fyrja! Zakk Wylde has a beautiful voice, although I can't say I'm a fan of Black label Society - too heavy for me, but I do love his "In this River" song and his old accoustic version of "Machine gun man" when he was young and blonde


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 2, 2011)

I soap late at night when everyone is in bed and all is peaceful and quiet and I can concentrate on what I'm doing without distractions- just the way I like it. The only sound that can be heard is the occassional whir from my stickblender. 


IrishLass


----------



## Chay (Nov 2, 2011)

My life is overflowing with music. On the way to the gym in the mornings DH has to have the radio on. When I run I have headphones on. Our office plays music from open to close and when I get home there is always a teenager somewhere in the house playing something.
I soap in silence. It's a balm to my spirit.


----------



## Pretty n Plain (Nov 2, 2011)

carebear said:
			
		

> I only soap when I'm alone.
> And I love the silence.



Me too, although I like to sing out loud too, DH thinks it's funny when I sing "la la la la laa' in the parts of the song I don't remember the words to, it cracks him up laughing


----------



## Dragonkaz (Nov 3, 2011)

I love music and I love it loud ... but I also find music very emotional and I cry when some songs are played.  So for soap making I love the sound of silence!


----------



## trishwosere (Nov 3, 2011)

I soap quietly, I can't stand distractions


----------



## Maythorn (Nov 3, 2011)

That would be nice, sort of sneaking in a soaping session when everyone's asleep but my family would be able to hear the stick blender.  But I'm a night person so I could really get into soaping round midnight even.  :wink:


----------



## dieSpinne (Nov 3, 2011)

I like to soap to really trancey stuff... usually with glossolalia of some sort.
Dead Can Dance, Lisa Gerard, Vas, alternative worldbeat type stuff.
It puts me in a different headspace than just about anything else and everything creative just seems to flow.


----------



## carebear (Nov 3, 2011)

Maythorn said:
			
		

> That would be nice, sort of sneaking in a soaping session when everyone's asleep but my family would be able to hear the stick blender.  But I'm a night person so I could really get into soaping round midnight even.  :wink:



When I started soaping I was a single parent of two little bitty ones, and the only time I had was late at night.  I would often get started 10 or 11pm.  But if you prep, the soaping itself doesn't take long!

As for the stick blender noise - my kids can sleep through ANYTHING.  I could have parties in their bedrooms for all they'd notice.  My BF, though, he'd hear me - if it weren't for the fact that our bedroom is on the 3rd floor and the kitchen on the 1st.

Now I mostly soap weekend afternoons, though.


----------



## Maythorn (Nov 3, 2011)

carebear said:
			
		

> Maythorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it would be ideal to have the rest of the household 2 floors up from the kitchen. That way if I had a soaping disaster they wouldn't have to hear me cuss. And I say things like Don't You Dare! when I go to put plastic wrap over the freshly poured soap and I don't want it to dip down and mess up the surface.  This has happened several times, sigh.    :roll:


----------



## kbuska (Nov 9, 2011)

Great topic... I usually listen to Spotify or Pandora!


----------



## PippiL (Nov 26, 2011)

If I don't want to enjoy the silence, I would listen to some Jazz, love Diana Krall, or some good old Frank Sinatra songs....I also love the Fleet Foxes


----------

